# AMMUNITION Recomendation



## Marshal Law (May 22, 2019)

I have recently purchased a Walther PPQ M1 5 inch 9MM.
I am looking for a recommendation for the most accurate and efficient and brand 9 MM ammunition for target, competition and home defense.
I have a good supply of Remminton 115 grain FMJ ammunition on hand but Iam looking for the best ammunition for this particular firearm.

Thank you!

Marshal Law


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I can"t speak for your Walther, but I have Springfield Mod-2 tactical in 9mm.
I have used Remington and American Eagle at the range and the 115 grain shot a bit low.
The 124 grain shot POI.
I have Hornaday for night stand.
Good luck with your new toy.


----------



## Marshal Law (May 22, 2019)

wirenut said:


> I can"t speak for your Walther, but I have Springfield Mod-2 tactical in 9mm.
> I have used Remington and American Eagle at the range and the 115 grain shot a bit low.
> The 124 grain shot POI.
> I have Hornaday for night stand.
> Good luck with your new toy.


Thanks for the quick reply! I guess I will try different loads and see which prints best. I'll get some 124 grain and see how they shoot.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Federal


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Marshal Law said:


> I have recently purchased a Walther PPQ M1 5 inch 9MM.
> I am looking for a recommendation for the most accurate and efficient and brand 9 MM ammunition for target, competition and home defense.
> I have a good supply of Remminton 115 grain FMJ ammunition on hand but Iam looking for the best ammunition for this particular firearm.
> 
> ...


Personally I like CCI "aluminum" cased myself.

Clerk


----------

